# Possible Haflinger Purchase Critique Please



## SamanthaApp (Jul 6, 2017)

Hello! I am looking to purchase a young (2-5 y.o.) Haflinger for my instructor/trainer to train as a low level all around (dressage, trail, small jumps, great w/t/c indoors and out). I am looking at a few options, and this pretty girl's personality seems so great. She is 3, has been started with walking under saddle (I want my trainer to do as much as possible, I LOVE her horses). She is totally confident, very well socialized, and friendly. She loves trails. I am awaiting video, but from the pic I have she looks more of the stocky, cart haffie, and I like a sportier body. I am completely willing to wait for the perfect fit, I am looking at 2 others, one of those is downright fat right now. I would hate to pass up a great personality for a less than ideal body type if it is still sound and can physically do everything I need. 

I am open to any and all thoughts, suggestions, critiques. This will be my first horse so I am relying heavily on my fabulous instructor, but I am doing the up front leg work narrowing down to the best options.


----------



## mckenzies (May 26, 2017)

Need some more information and pictures. From her personality description you gave, she sounds great; however, the picture provided is not a great picture for confo critique, or really a good one at all. It is blurry. Have the sellers give you some better pictures of her standing from the side, front, back, ect. (untacked). A video will help, too. Go and take a look if you can and if you're serious have a PPE conducted.


----------



## SamanthaApp (Jul 6, 2017)

mckenzies said:


> Need some more information and pictures. From her personality description you gave, she sounds great; however, the picture provided is not a great picture for confo critique, or really a good one at all. It is blurry. Have the sellers give you some better pictures of her standing from the side, front, back, ect. (untacked). A video will help, too. Go and take a look if you can and if you're serious have a PPE conducted.


Thank you so much! I am awaiting video and more pics, she is 4 hours away, so if the video and pictures check out I will be heading up to see. I guess I was just hoping there were no glaring issues that I didn't see before pursuing. I will definitely update with more pics and video. Now that I've decided to pull the trigger I am so excited, I am anxiously awaiting emails back, I feel like I'm dating again!

And I will absolutely do a PPE! I rescue dogs and cats and know how expensive vet bills can be :/


----------



## mckenzies (May 26, 2017)

Get with your instructor and go over the video and pictures with them, too. See if they will come with you should you choose to visit the horse! And absolutely post the video and new pictures to the forum, there's no shortage of opinions on here. I know how it feels to be shopping for your first horse. I got my first in May of this year and it was the most exciting thing I think I've experienced!


----------



## SamanthaApp (Jul 6, 2017)

I received pictures and video today, still not great conformation pics, but she looks like a cute little mover! And so brave for 3.

I am trying to upload video and am not being successful!!


----------



## mckenzies (May 26, 2017)

Try uploading on youtube and posting the link.


----------



## SamanthaApp (Jul 6, 2017)

mckenzies said:


> Try uploading on youtube and posting the link.


You're awesome! I think I got it 

2 of the videos were her waking over tarps and on a platform, she isn't even harnessed and follows the seller around across the tarp and platform. Her personality, age, and level are exactly what I am looking for (my trainer will be working with her, not me, I have no where near the experience for that).


----------



## SamanthaApp (Jul 6, 2017)

I am also looking at this boy tomorrow, he is gorgeous, shown in halter when young, Inspected and classified with 74 points, then put in the pasture and used for breeding for the next 7 years. He is 10, and has only ever had the saddle put on him. He is not what I was looking for age wise, and my trainer did warn me that older, green horses might be less thrilled with a new job than a 3 to 5 year old. But he should have good ground manners after showing, and is apparently a favorite at the farm due to his personality. If he seems willing, people oriented, sound and healthy then I cant hold the age against him  He is probably a better quality horse than I could afford if he was 4.


----------



## Fimargue (Jun 19, 2015)

So this is a unbroken stallion? Why he has got only ever the saddle on? 

I don't like the way he stands and moves - the mare has much more ideal build.


----------



## SamanthaApp (Jul 6, 2017)

Fimargue said:


> So this is a unbroken stallion? Why he has got only ever the saddle on?
> 
> I don't like the way he stands and moves - the mare has much more ideal build.


He is gelded now, they showed him in halter, then around 3 or 4 they just used him for breeding. It was a haflinger farm, so probably more horses than they could ride. They are down to about 7 and are selling the rest (selling out the farm). 

Thank you so much for your feedback! I thought his front legs looked a little "inward" at the bottom. I am going to take lots of good pics tomorrow. I am hoping he can at least be lunged so I can get some video. 

I am leaning toward the 3yo mare, she is exactly what I am looking for, young and started slow and right. Who knows what kind of naughty habits a 10yo without a job has picked up!


----------



## Fimargue (Jun 19, 2015)

Oh, yes that as well, but I'm more worried for his backend - see it looks like he is weak and could easily have a problem there. The mare is very balanced and has a strong back.

I think you would be better off with a younger one as well. There can be a lot of work to follow with this gelding if he doesn't know much. If he only knows the show ring and pasture, then that is bad. 

You can test his personality a bit by jumping next to him, asking him to back up, and touching him with some unknown object. Pick up his feet as well. You can see horse's true personality when you put pressure on them, or ask them to do something they rather wouldn't.


----------



## SamanthaApp (Jul 6, 2017)

Fimargue said:


> Oh, yes that as well, but I'm more worried for his backend - see it looks like he is weak and could easily have a problem there. The mare is very balanced and has a strong back.
> 
> I think you would be better off with a younger one as well. There can be a lot of work to follow with this gelding if he doesn't know much. If he only knows the show ring and pasture, then that is bad.
> 
> You can test his personality a bit by jumping next to him, asking him to back up, and touching him with some unknown object. Pick up his feet as well. You can see horse's true personality when you put pressure on them, or ask them to do something they rather wouldn't.


Thank you so much! I've added all of that to my list for tomorrow


----------



## Fimargue (Jun 19, 2015)

You're welcome  Remember that friendliness is misleading - especially for a horse who hasn't been asked to do much. Test him in every possible way. 

Do get a video of him moving if you can, but already in the photos it doesn't look good, as he doesn't bring his back legs underneath him at the trot. The mare moves correctly.

Good luck for tomorrow!


----------



## mckenzies (May 26, 2017)

I agree on the gelding. The mare to me looks to be a better build, much more sturdy. The hind end on the gelding would send me running the other way. I'd say it's worth it to go look at the mare.


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming (May 8, 2011)

SamanthaApp said:


> He is gelded now, they showed him in halter, then around 3 or 4 they just used him for breeding. It was a haflinger farm, so probably more horses than they could ride. They are down to about 7 and are selling the rest (selling out the farm).
> 
> Thank you so much for your feedback! I thought his front legs looked a little "inward" at the bottom. I am going to take lots of good pics tomorrow. I am hoping he can at least be lunged so I can get some video.
> 
> I am leaning toward the 3yo mare, she is exactly what I am looking for, young and started slow and right. Who knows what kind of naughty habits a 10yo without a job has picked up!


What farm? I've got an Ohio-bred that spent some time at Cedar Lane in Ohio before being shipped out here.

I like the filly. What's her breeding like, do you know? I've seen some fabulous sporthorse type lines (I loooooove Aristocrat at Tudor Oaks Farm and would kill to have one of his babies) but I have a special fondness in my heart for the cob type. They're well built, without being drafty, and can be really nice movers (when they want to be .. AHEM, I'm looking at a certain someone here)


----------



## SamanthaApp (Jul 6, 2017)

CaliforniaDreaming said:


> What farm? I've got an Ohio-bred that spent some time at Cedar Lane in Ohio before being shipped out here.
> 
> I like the filly. What's her breeding like, do you know? I've seen some fabulous sporthorse type lines (I loooooove Aristocrat at Tudor Oaks Farm and would kill to have one of his babies) but I have a special fondness in my heart for the cob type. They're well built, without being drafty, and can be really nice movers (when they want to be .. AHEM, I'm looking at a certain someone here)


The gelding is at Golden Fields, he is N-line, out of Nasdaq, the mare is M-line, not sure on her parentage though. Golden fields has an Aristocrat granddaughter! Link She would probably be a better fit, but I think she is pending sale. 

That was my first visit for potential horse purchase. He was in a round pen when I got there and came right over for pets. He is super comfortable being handled, but VERY into just doing his own thing. He would eventually move over when I pressed on his sides, but so reluctantly it might have been he just wanted to move over on his own and it had nothing to do with me. He very much just did his own thing. Which was a sweet, friendly, gentle thing, he would make a GREAT pasture pet. But I love my instructor/trainer too much to bring him to her and ask for a w/t/c any time soon, let alone any dressage, trail, or jumping. I have other options, so I am probably going to pass on him. 

Here are some pics, he has changed in 7 years! He was VERY reluctant to trot, his ground manners need a lot of work. He is halter broke from his show days, but has no manners and is very used to doing his own thing. His owner tried to tell me she thinks he wants a job. How would someone know that? All he wanted to do was be back with the mares. If his "job" is chilling in the pasture with 10 mares than yah, he wants a job.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I think the older male has more the body type you are looking for. However, personality trumps body type, IMO.

why must it be a Hafflinger?


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming (May 8, 2011)

SamanthaApp said:


> The gelding is at Golden Fields, he is N-line, out of Nasdaq, the mare is M-line, not sure on her parentage though. Golden fields has an Aristocrat granddaughter! Link She would probably be a better fit, but I think she is pending sale.
> 
> That was my first visit for potential horse purchase. He was in a round pen when I got there and came right over for pets. He is super comfortable being handled, but VERY into just doing his own thing. He would eventually move over when I pressed on his sides, but so reluctantly it might have been he just wanted to move over on his own and it had nothing to do with me. He very much just did his own thing. Which was a sweet, friendly, gentle thing, he would make a GREAT pasture pet. But I love my instructor/trainer too much to bring him to her and ask for a w/t/c any time soon, let alone any dressage, trail, or jumping. I have other options, so I am probably going to pass on him.
> 
> Here are some pics, he has changed in 7 years! He was VERY reluctant to trot, his ground manners need a lot of work. He is halter broke from his show days, but has no manners and is very used to doing his own thing. His owner tried to tell me she thinks he wants a job. How would someone know that? All he wanted to do was be back with the mares. If his "job" is chilling in the pasture with 10 mares than yah, he wants a job.


Ah, never heard of the farm. N-line can be nice. I got to ride an N-line gelding in Kentucky once and that was a real treat. I love M-lines though (might be terribly biased in that) but they'll do you a solid, they've got great heart, 
no quit and unflappable. The joke though is that M stands for mischief. They can be tricky lil critters.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Samantha, I think you were wise to pass on the gelding.
Looking forward to following your shopping experience


----------



## mckenzies (May 26, 2017)

Sounds like a big project. I would definitely look at my other options, I think you made a good choice.


----------



## SamanthaApp (Jul 6, 2017)

tinyliny said:


> I think the older male has more the body type you are looking for. However, personality trumps body type, IMO.
> 
> why must it be a Hafflinger?


I figured being an adult with sufficient funds I would go for my dream horse. Especially since my dream horse is pretty practical:
*I enjoy riding small horses/larger ponies
*being a first time horse owner I am attracted to the sturdy hooves, easy keeping, and friendly nature stereotypical of the haffies. I know every horse is different, but those are things I am looking for in my first horse. I know the learning curve is going to be sharp enough, even with boarding and professional guidance, so these aspects are attractive to me. Especially the easy keeping, I am hoping for a haffie fine with pasture grazing most of the year. There is SO much to learn regarding feeding a horse, and I didn't want to jump in to a horse that needed a more complex feeding and supplement routine. So I am also not considering haffies that need strict limits on pasture time (newbie wants to avoid foundering or laminitis), my first questions are "Can he/she be pastured 24/7? Does he/she need additional hay or grain? Is he/she barefoot or shod?". The horse I ride now has an issue with laminitis, so I am somewhat familiar with the maintenance, but don't really want to take it on if I don't have to. There is enough going on with first time horse-ownership! 

I know you can find all of these traits in any breed horse, but since these are things haffies are known for, and I love them (look and personality) and love riding horses that size I figured it was a good place to start. 

If I cant find my haffie I am 100% open to looking at other horses. 

I am super open to suggestions, critiques, I really just want to learn. So please set me straight if I am off base


----------



## SamanthaApp (Jul 6, 2017)

CaliforniaDreaming said:


> Ah, never heard of the farm. N-line can be nice. I got to ride an N-line gelding in Kentucky once and that was a real treat. I love M-lines though (might be terribly biased in that) but they'll do you a solid, they've got great heart,
> no quit and unflappable. The joke though is that M stands for mischief. They can be tricky lil critters.


I was going to see the M-line girl next Sunday. She is broke to walk, so perfect for my instructor to train, which is what I wanted. But there is a 15 y.o. grade haffie gelding that I am really drawn to. He is a super cute all around, W/T/C, trail rides, small jumps, English and western. He honestly sounds perfect: easy keeper, barefoot, great ground manners, friendly with mares or geldings, and eager to please. His owner outgrew him and said he was a great confidence boost. When she found out I was a first time owner she asked about boarding, and felt a lot better when I clarified that I would have professional boarding and training and continue lessons. I really like that, some sellers don't care, but he seems like a very loved guy. 

He is not what I set out looking for, but he sounds so great, I can't write him off. I think I am going to go see him next Sunday instead (that is the first day they are both available, grade gelding and M-line mare). 

I will still do a 30 day "tune-up" with my trainer, I think as a beginner it is important that my instructor knows how my horse rides so she can best instruct me and help me be the best rider for him. She can also learn his buttons and any holes in his training. 

I really romanticized getting a baby and having it trained for me, but I think I would be remiss in not checking out older, established teachers.


----------



## mckenzies (May 26, 2017)

The level range that you're in is honestly a little confusing to me. You're looking at halter broke, barely broke, and bomb proof from what I'm gathering. I think you are focusing on the breed and obtaining that "dream horse" than you are your safety and the time it'll take to train. Are you an experienced rider? If you're a beginner, I really would suggest you continue your search for something that is at the very least ride-able. If you're experienced, and comfortable with training and breaking from scratch, more power to you! 

It may take some time to look for the perfect horse. Just make sure you don't sign up for more than what you can handle, and don't make a rash decision. I also understand that you have a trainer, but you will also need to be doing work with the horse eventually.


----------



## SamanthaApp (Jul 6, 2017)

mckenzies said:


> The level range that you're in is honestly a little confusing to me. You're looking at halter broke, barely broke, and bomb proof from what I'm gathering. I think you are focusing on the breed and obtaining that "dream horse" than you are your safety and the time it'll take to train. Are you an experienced rider? If you're a beginner, I really would suggest you continue your search for something that is at the very least ride-able. If you're experienced, and comfortable with training and breaking from scratch, more power to you!
> 
> It may take some time to look for the perfect horse. Just make sure you don't sign up for more than what you can handle, and don't make a rash decision. I also understand that you have a trainer, but you will also need to be doing work with the horse eventually.


You are 100% right! Being a first time owner I was trying to think of the safest way to get the right horse. And since I love my instructors horses, and I love haflingers, I thought if my instructor trained my haffie I would be set! Totally understanding that it was going to take thousands of dollars and many many months. And even then I would probably only ride with my instructor present for a while, it being a young horse still. I was planning on twice weekly lessons for a few years and refreshers with the trainer as needed to be sure my broke baby becomes a fabulous finished horse. But I was totally ok with the time and money.

In looking for a baby, I came across so many seasoned horses. And over the past few weeks I am feeling like I am taking the long, hard way. Getting a seasoned horse and having my instructor do a 30-60 day "tune up" would mean I can ride my horse a LOT sooner. And since I am still using her for the refresher and any subsequent training, I will still get the benefits of her fabulous training. I can save the money I had set aside for the extensive training on an un-started horse for more advanced training on a finished horse as needed. 

I am mainly looking at haffies, but I would be open to other horses, I started with them because I know I love them, I know I love riding them, and there is total information overload looking to buy a horse, this helped narrow it down to a more manageable level. I am going to transition to looking at finished haffies for a bit, then expand my search if needed. There are 2 that are great fits that I am looking at  By that I mean they can do everything I want them to do, and I can ride them today.


----------



## 3Horses2DogsandaCat (Apr 19, 2016)

I love my Haffie, and I wouldn't trade him for the world! I'm pretty set on getting another one when I have to retire mine. I think you should look at the older one. I got mine at 13, and he is still going strong at 22. He is the most reliable, low-maintenance horse I've had. I know they are not all the same, but most Haffie owners seem pretty happy with their's.


----------



## mckenzies (May 26, 2017)

Looking for other horses doesn't necessarily mean that you have to give up on a haffies, though! I'm sure with time you can find more listings that would better suit you. Look at horses outside of your area if you have the means to. I'm convinced I'll never own anything besides a TB.. Love em! Everything about them, so I totally get where you're coming from.


----------



## SamanthaApp (Jul 6, 2017)

Thank you all SO much, not just for replying to this thread, but I have probably read 100 threads on this forum! I have searched everything, from "Haflingers" to "PPE" to "First Horse", and there is so much great information. This is a great community and asset.


----------



## SamanthaApp (Jul 6, 2017)

mckenzies said:


> Looking for other horses doesn't necessarily mean that you have to give up on a haffies, though! I'm sure with time you can find more listings that would better suit you. Look at horses outside of your area if you have the means to. I'm convinced I'll never own anything besides a TB.. Love em! Everything about them, so I totally get where you're coming from.


I think if the 2 haffies I am looking at now don't pan out I will ask my instructor for some serious recommendations, any age, sex, type, just something I can ride now and grow with down the road. I get SUPER attached to my animals, so I am not going to be a "oh I need a step up horse" person. I might get a second horse, but keep my original baby for whatever they can do, even if its just taking my money and looking pretty


----------



## SamanthaApp (Jul 6, 2017)

3Horses2DogsandaCat said:


> I love my Haffie, and I wouldn't trade him for the world! I'm pretty set on getting another one when I have to retire mine. I think you should look at the older one. I got mine at 13, and he is still going strong at 22. He is the most reliable, low-maintenance horse I've had. I know they are not all the same, but most Haffie owners seem pretty happy with their's.


We have such a great haffie community by me, I just took my foster dog to the vet and she rides haffies! She lit up and was raving about her baby  It was great. 

I love that haffies typically have long lives. We are having the "does he still have a good quality of life" talks with the vet about my senior dog, it is killing me. That is probably why I first started looking for a baby! But this week I have been researching older haffies and it seems like they do go strong longer than many other breeds (generalization of course).


----------



## Fimargue (Jun 19, 2015)

I'm also glad you passed on the gelding. You will know when they right one comes along. Just keep your options open. 

I completely get the breed thing, Arabs being my heart breed. I also love Thoroughbreds. These both breeds just work for me.


----------



## SamanthaApp (Jul 6, 2017)

Fimargue said:


> I'm also glad you passed on the gelding. You will know when they right one comes along. Just keep your options open.
> 
> I completely get the breed thing, Arabs being my heart breed. I also love Thoroughbreds. These both breeds just work for me.


My aunt owns Arabs  She has at least 4. I love all of the pictures she shares of them. They are so gorgeous and have such huge personalities. I wish I didn't live 3k miles away so I could enjoy them in person!


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Just a heads up, and I'm sure you know this.... yes, haffies are cute, comical, smart, hardy, etc BUT they can and WILL take advantage of an inexperienced of timid handler. We had a few at the therapeutic riding center I used to teach at and assist in managing. While they were super friendly we were always careful who was handling them because of their pushy nature.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

So sorry about your dog @SamanthaApp, that discussion and decision is never an easy one to have and make.


----------



## Fimargue (Jun 19, 2015)

SamanthaApp said:


> My aunt owns Arabs  She has at least 4. I love all of the pictures she shares of them. They are so gorgeous and have such huge personalities. I wish I didn't live 3k miles away so I could enjoy them in person!


They are great  Mine live out all year round, as do all the other horses at the farm. I do rug them if I see that they are uncomfortable. They also usually have great feet. 

I'm also very sorry for you dog.


----------



## SamanthaApp (Jul 6, 2017)

SlideStop said:


> Just a heads up, and I'm sure you know this.... yes, haffies are cute, comical, smart, hardy, etc BUT they can and WILL take advantage of an inexperienced of timid handler. We had a few at the therapeutic riding center I used to teach at and assist in managing. While they were super friendly we were always careful who was handling them because of their pushy nature.


Along those lines, when I am reading ads I am not sure if "in your pocket" is supposed to be a good thing? Sellers say it like it is, but where is the line between friendly and mowing you over for a treat?

I am getting better, but still need to work on being firm. For example, at first the mare I ride thought every walk to and from the arena was a hand graze session. My trainer pointed out that since I am pretty soft in my corrections I need to catch it really early. It has helped so much! As soon as she starts to go for a tasty patch of grass I give a little tug back up and shes golden. 

I know when I look at the horses I am a little nervous (its a big deal and a big decision), so I will hopefully get a sense of personality. If he/she is polite when I am at my weakest that will hopefully be a good sign, especially after lessons together to be sure I am being firm enough.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Horses always have a honeymoon period. If the horse is handled by people who maintain firm and consistent boundaries they will likely maintain that with you. But, in 3 months when you're the sole handler of the horse they will figure it out. Give a haffie and inch and they'll take a mile! 

As for "in your pocket", could be good, could be bad... especially with a haffie.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm certainly not anti-haflinger... just nervous with them in the hands of new or nervous owners!


----------



## 3Horses2DogsandaCat (Apr 19, 2016)

SlideStop said:


> Just a heads up, and I'm sure you know this.... yes, haffies are cute, comical, smart, hardy, etc BUT they can and WILL take advantage of an inexperienced of timid handler. We had a few at the therapeutic riding center I used to teach at and assist in managing. While they were super friendly we were always careful who was handling them because of their pushy nature.


I always hear this about Haffies, but mine is the opposite. Maybe he is the exception to the rule. He is shy, sensitive, and extremely obedient. He's the one horse I don't have to worry about constantly testing me. My Welsh Pony/ Paint cross is a different story!


----------



## SamanthaApp (Jul 6, 2017)

SlideStop said:


> I'm certainly not anti-haflinger... just nervous with them in the hands of new or nervous owners!


Thank you! Would you mind giving your opinion on my current experience? 

I have done ok with the horses I ride testing me. My instructor always points it out and tells me how to over come it. I haven't come across one yet that didn't respond when I did what she said. And now on those same horses if they do it again I can tell and know how to correct it on my own. But for a new horse I will need her help. So I feel like it is more of a knowledge deficiency on my part. 

I will definitely need a horse that responds well to a consistent, "soft" hand. I say soft, because some people really man handle their horses. That is not me. I don't have the personality for it, and I am 120# soaking wet, I am not going to out muscle a horse. But I am really consistent (over a decade of training my dogs and many fosters) so as long as I know what my response should be to an action to stop or redirect, I feel confident I can do that 100% of the time. But that still means some horses just wont work for me. Some horses need a more forceful correction that I give. I will probably never be able to hop on a stereotypical stallion! But I can handle a mare-ish, hot, or spooky horse fine. But I wouldn't want to own one  Well maybe a hot one down the road, I love when the mare I ride is hot. Those are my favorite rides when when all she wants to do is canter. I get the prettiest trots out of her on those days. And of course the fun canters!


----------



## Hotrodz4me (Jul 17, 2016)

321 if you are consistent and he is laid back and accepting then you will see that response. Turn him over to someone that is not consistent or does not understand body language then he could well be running a new owner down given enough time. The key phrase being given enough time. If you are there or handle him then he will behave. Even a horse that tests boundaries can be an absolute angel when handled consistently so that when a buyer comes out and the handler is around will be on its best behavior. Maybe if you are lucky you will see 6 weeks of good behavior but the signs of testing that a new owner doesn't recognize will be there and in the end the horse ends up back up for sale or out in a pasture. Now if there is a trainer working with the new owner and horse that can perhaps be avoided if the trainer points out corrections that need to be made. And then again he may be one of the truly rare few that just goes with the flow. OP good luck with your search.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Subbing just because I love Haffies too


----------



## SamanthaApp (Jul 6, 2017)

I went and saw an 11yo mare, Chrissy, today. I am considering her. So all advice welcome! Be harsh with me 

She is registered, M line, Midas Touch is her great grandpa on her sire side. She has Major League NTF on both sides, so she has lots of that Midas blood in her. Her owner is selling for health issues, has had her for a year, and she has only walked and trotted on her. She stopped riding her in November or December. 

Chrissy was tacked and ridden for the first time in 7+ months today, by a beginner rider who has never been in a western saddle. She was super barn sour and kept trotting back to the barn. She got frustrated when I redirected her, but never reared or bucked. She let herself be led with me on her back to another area. She walked a little for me then did a little shake thing and trotted back to the gate (video in next comment). I love the way she moves, I feel so much potential with her! I think with a few months of professional training she would be off to an amazing start (will need many many riding hours to finish of course). Her trot was amazingly smooth, too bad it was because she was high tailing it to the barn...

The owners SAY she has never been barn sour, but really, let's just assume she is, how hard will that be to break? 
And, she was originally owned by Amish, which I don't like. I think they work their horses too hard too young, will that lead to issues down the road? After that she hopped around, like 4 owners in 5 years. Is that a bad sign?


----------



## SamanthaApp (Jul 6, 2017)

Chrissy walked a little for me then trotted back to the gate. I loved the way she moves, but I am really concerned about the barn-sour issue. 

Oh, and please pardon, I look a hot mess in English breeches on a western saddle. And I am embarrassed by my dismount! I rode this morning and drove for an hour right after, apparently I am too old to do that! I'm sore :/

https://youtu.be/RoqXeshL9xs


----------



## SamanthaApp (Jul 6, 2017)

I am going through the videos now. She is stepping nice and big and slow here. Does everything look ok with her movement? She looks good to me, but I am second guessing myself. 

https://youtu.be/117-KVcK35U

I played around with her on the ground before riding. She was much better then when I rode her. Not perfect, but if she was like that with me in the saddle I'd have bought her. i don't think she would have backed up for me when I was riding her. She could be buddy sour too... they've only trail ridden her together. So maybe she doesn't like riding alone? 

https://youtu.be/vmTC1Tzp4tk


----------



## mckenzies (May 26, 2017)

While I do think that she is cute, barn sour can be difficult to overcome. You need s strong mind when's dealing with things like that, and you need to make sure you're prepared to break her of her bad habits like that. You have to establish respect with her for you, on the ground and on her back. Don't let her drag you to the gate. 

As far as the being worked too hard too young thing, it's incredibly hard to tell if that'll be a problem later on, especially because each ownership situation can vary. We don't know when she was started or how or anything like that, so it'd be wrong to assume. The best way that you can make sure she is sound now is with a thorough PPE. A good vet will be able to tell you if anything is alarming and predict how the problem may progress. 

If you're doubting yourself, maybe she is not the right horse. Trust your gut! What does your trainer say about her?


----------



## SamanthaApp (Jul 6, 2017)

mckenzies said:


> While I do think that she is cute, barn sour can be difficult to overcome. You need s strong mind when's dealing with things like that, and you need to make sure you're prepared to break her of her bad habits like that. You have to establish respect with her for you, on the ground and on her back. Don't let her drag you to the gate.
> 
> As far as the being worked too hard too young thing, it's incredibly hard to tell if that'll be a problem later on, especially because each ownership situation can vary. We don't know when she was started or how or anything like that, so it'd be wrong to assume. The best way that you can make sure she is sound now is with a thorough PPE. A good vet will be able to tell you if anything is alarming and predict how the problem may progress.
> 
> If you're doubting yourself, maybe she is not the right horse. Trust your gut! What does your trainer say about her?


I am seeing another horse tomorrow, and my instructor on Tuesday, so I can talk to her about both of them then. The mare tomorrow has been used as a walk/trot pleasure horse, hasn't been lunged or cantered by this owner. But is apparently very sweet. Chrissy was super sweet too, she was so calm and patient on the cross ties. She didn't really want to lift up her feet though.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Chrissy is adorable! You two look good together. 

Barn sour is workable but takes time. Smart horses seem to get over it much quicker. Easiest way is to ride out a ways, dismount and let them eat some nice long grass, give them treats, etc. Make going to a spot away from the barn fun. Then after a while, remount and begin making it lots of work to return to the barn. Tight circles, lateral work, zig-zag, etc. 

Often the Amish don't sell a horse until they can't work anymore, however in some cases they just break them to sell. Chrissy seemed just slightly off on her right hind, but it was difficult to see because the clips were so short. 

If she passes a PPE I think she might be a good fit for you.


----------



## SamanthaApp (Jul 6, 2017)

AnitaAnne said:


> Chrissy is adorable! You two look good together.
> 
> Barn sour is workable but takes time. Smart horses seem to get over it much quicker. Easiest way is to ride out a ways, dismount and let them eat some nice long grass, give them treats, etc. Make going to a spot away from the barn fun. Then after a while, remount and begin making it lots of work to return to the barn. Tight circles, lateral work, zig-zag, etc.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much, I am reading as much as I can about barn sour, it's a lot to think about! I am hoping the horse tomorrow makes up my mind for me


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

will add: You can make any offer contingent on passing a trial period too. A month is great but even a week's trail will help you and your instructor assess a horse better. 

I have even paid $20/day for a trial period, to be put towards the purchase price of the horse if I kept them. Once I returned the horse cause he went nuts after three days.


----------



## SamanthaApp (Jul 6, 2017)

AnitaAnne said:


> will add: You can make any offer contingent on passing a trial period too. A month is great but even a week's trail will help you and your instructor assess a horse better.
> 
> I have even paid $20/day for a trial period, to be put towards the purchase price of the horse if I kept them. Once I returned the horse cause he went nuts after three days.


That is a great idea! thank you


----------



## Fimargue (Jun 19, 2015)

I say pass. I think you will have to be much more assertive with this kind of horse, like Haflingers in general. I know four and they test you like the Arabs do, but completely lacking the sensitivity, presence and energy of an Arab. 

This mare was testing you by walking in front of you when you were leaving the arena, and not trotting when asked. She is a bit off in the hind end, which most of the horses are. But the biggest red flag is the barn sourness with the amount of owners she has had. And not lifting her feet. She only plays along when it's pleasant enough for her.


----------



## SamanthaApp (Jul 6, 2017)

Fimargue said:


> I say pass. I think you will have to be much more assertive with this kind of horse, like Haflingers in general. I know four and they test you like the Arabs do, but completely lacking the sensitivity, presence and energy of an Arab.
> 
> This mare was testing you by walking in front of you when you were leaving the arena, and not trotting when asked. She is a bit off in the hind end, which most of the horses are. But the biggest red flag is the barn sourness with the amount of owners she has had. And not lifting her feet. She only plays along when it's pleasant enough for her.


After sleeping on it I am definitely going to pass. Her owners were older and I don't think they were that assertive based on seeing them interact with her, but they only used her for trail riding with a buddy. Which might have been her thing. Lots of horses I've seen for sale only like to trail ride with a buddy. Great! If that's what I wanted to do  she'd make a great trail horse with a buddy or a wonderful project for an assertive, experienced owner. 

I really don't mind being tested occasionally by the mare I ride now. Every horse will have their days I'm sure. But we are comfortable together and I trust that she won't go crazy on my if I lay down the law. I am not experience enough to handle a horse that's sat for 7 months and is fighting being ridden. I wish I was though, she's going to be great with the right job and person. 

On to the next!


----------



## SamanthaApp (Jul 6, 2017)

Well, this was unexpected. 

I saw a 17 yo, 14hh, beginner safe, W/T/C/trail ride mustang for sale nearby. I just had an itch that I should go see her. Guys, it was an instant connection. I have never felt that about any horse. The more I touched her the more I needed to touch her. I was riding western again and the stirrups were way to long. But I can walk/trot without stirrups, so I was fine with it. Her trot is so smooth, and she is so responsive. She slowed down to a walk when I started getting tense at the trot. Normally it take a while for horses to pick up like that win me. I feel so taken care of with her. I am looking forward to a great partnership. She is so gentle and responsive, but is super willing to go. She is 100% exactly what I need and want in a horse. 

I am doing a PPE, and she will be working my my trainer on a refresher. I won't be taking her home until the PPE clears. 

https://youtu.be/mR3Wy70M7NA

What do you think of my girl?


----------



## Fimargue (Jun 19, 2015)

She looks very nice! She has a nice walk and I love her responsiveness. I like her.

I look forward to hearing more


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

She has a nice forward walk and good ground-covering trot. Seems responsive to your aids. Doesn't act her age at all. 

I like her!


----------



## SamanthaApp (Jul 6, 2017)

AnitaAnne said:


> She has a nice forward walk and good ground-covering trot. Seems responsive to your aids. Doesn't act her age at all.
> 
> I like her!


Thank you  I love the way I felt riding her, and I just fell in love with her on the ground. She is so sweet and gentle. I feel so lucky to get to be her person! I am so excited to get her to my barn and start really riding her.


----------



## mckenzies (May 26, 2017)

Congrats!!!
Mustangs are great!


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

SamanthaApp said:


> Thank you  I love the way I felt riding her, and I just fell in love with her on the ground. She is so sweet and gentle. I feel so lucky to get to be her person! I am so excited to get her to my barn and start really riding her.


So exciting!! Your very own mustang :loveshower:


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Congratulations, can't wait to see pictures of her!


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Duh, I missed the youtube link. You two look good together.


----------

